# Williamsburg: Kings Creek Plantation



## Miss Marty (Apr 9, 2006)

*Anyone own/stayed at Kings Creek 
Three Bedroom Cottage or Townes*

One of the Top - 25 Resorts  
that trades with Interval International Exchange Company

Here is a Link to Kings Creek website 
and a nice 6 minute video tour of resort & area

http://www.kingscreekplantation.com/kcp/videotour.cfm


----------



## nerodog (Apr 9, 2006)

*williamsburg*

  Hi Marty, didnt stay in a 3BR but in a 2 BR cottage which was great. Loved the two floors and the privacy... did tour the 3BR in both areas and they are spacious and nicely furnished. I liked staying here. Good location, about 10-15 min from Colonial and there is a back way in from the highway.. nice units, nice overall. Would recommend a stay.. wrote a review from our stay there I think we were in #100 so check that out for details !


----------



## northovr (Apr 9, 2006)

Stay in the Cottages a couple of times. 
had the two bedroom once was nice but walls between bedrooms are thin and could hear our guest snore.  Had a gas fire place and the  Big screen tv was on it last legs. No jacuzzi tub.  One bedroom suite has jetted tub. one bedroom is just enough room for two.  Townes are II only.  Indoor pool room was too hot water temp was fine. I   like the resort.  If you want to stay their in the summer you have to be an owner.  Resort only banks shoulder season weeks. It is  a float week resort.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Marty,

Do you have a specific question about Kings Creek?

Will try to help.


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 15, 2006)

Q: Does the Cottages have free wireless 
internet and/or dial up internet service ?

Q: How much do they charge for
 local phone calls and 800 #`s ?


Photos & Floor Plans 
The Chesapeake, The York and The James 

http://www.kingscreekplantation.com/kcp/cottages.cfm


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 16, 2006)

This is a very nice t/s I would rate it a 9.0. You are next door to Busch Garden Water Park USA voted in the top 10 best water parks in the United States for the past ten years. Nice location, upkeep of the resort is excellent.  My only concern with this resort and this is my own personal opinion is the amount of pine straw that surround their units.   This is a fire hazard and it has been very dry in the Williamsburg area the last four month.

Again this is an excellent resort (Gold Crown / Five Star Resort).


----------



## wackymother (Apr 16, 2006)

Marty, we own there but I don't know the answers to your questions. Why not give them a call? I have to say they are always very lovely on the phone. 

1-877-557-3529

Good luck!


----------

